# vähintään 31.8.2016 asti



## Gavril

Päivää arvon suomalaiset,

Käännän asiakirjaa, jossa tulee lause

_Osallistumishakemuksen tulee olla voimassa vähintään 31.8.2016 asti._

Päivämäärällä "31.8.2016" ei ole näkyvää sijapäätettä, joten _asti_-sanan merkitys jää minulle hämäräksi.

Pitäisikö ymmärtää, että


1) hakemuksen on tultava voimaan viimeistään siitä päivästä asti?

vai että

2) hakemuksen voimassaolon on jatkettava vähintään siihen päivään asti?


Jälkimmäinen tuntuu todennäköisemmältä minulle mutta en tiedä, voiko ensimmäisen tulkinnan sulkea täysin pois.

Kiitos


----------



## uTranslate

Hei!

Ilmeisesti tämän hakemuksen on oltava voimassa ainakin 31.8.2016. Eli sen on oltava voimassa vähintään tuohon päivään asti (ilmeisesti nykyhetkestä), mutta saa olla voimassa sen jälkeenkin.

"Asti" viittaa johonkin hetkeen päättyvässa ajanjaksossa. Esim. "Tästä päivästä lauantaihin asti." kattaa tämän päivän (torstai), perjantain ja myös lauantain, mutta ei enää sunnuntaita.


----------



## Spongiformi

2) todellakin tuntuu paljon todennäköisemmältä.

Asti on kuitenkin omituinen sana, joten teknisesti olisi kaiketi mahdollista, että myös 1) tulisi kyseeseen. Kuka alkuperäisen sitten onkin kirjoittanut, hän ei ole ollut kyllin huolellinen jättäessään dokumenttiin monitulkintaisia lauseita. Sinulla ei ole mitään keinoa selvittää tämän asiakirjan ulkopuolelta, kumpi on oikea tulkinta?



uTranslate said:


> "Asti" viittaa johonkin hetkeen päättyvässa ajanjaksossa. Esim. "Tästä päivästä lauantaihin asti." kattaa tämän päivän (torstai), perjantain ja myös lauantain, mutta ei enää sunnuntaita.



Tämä ei pidä valitettavasti(?) paikkaansa.

"Lauantaista asti" tarkoittaa lauantaista eteenpäin johonkin päätepisteeseen.
"Tulimme Kemistä asti" tarkoittaa Kemistä eteenpäin johonkin pisteeseen.

Eli asti voi viitata myös lähtöpisteeseen.


----------



## Gavril

Kiitos. 

Yhteyshenkilöni ei ole suomenkielinen ja aikatauluni oli jokseenkin tiukka, joten jouduin lähettämään käännöksen valittuani vaihtoehdon 2.


----------

